# What Martial Art is Right for Me?



## Kralich (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi,

My name's David, though on the internet I go commonly by Kralich. I'm twenty years old and I've never really been a physical person, though since I was around fourteen I've done an exercise routine every day that I would increase in difficulty (at the moment, it's usually 1-2 sessions a day, each session includes lifting 5kg weights in each hand above my shoulders and head 40 times, a two and a half minute plank, 120 situps, and usually about 20-30 seconds of holding those weights out in a t-pose). Whilst I'm confident socially, physically I've always been worried about confrontation. I'm 6"6' (or two meters tall give or take a centimetre) but weigh 70kg, and live in the west end of London. My job at the moment is a junior manager in retail, which, in the cheap store I work at in the deprived borough I live in, results in very frequent aggressive confrontation being required with troublemakers in store. When it's verbal I can handle myself, but when it gets physical my confidence drops considerably and I either flail unsuccessfully or punch wildly and equally unsuccessfully given I don't have a lot of physical strength. I would say I'm pretty physically fit, and I have a good diet - I just don't have the metabolism to put on proper weight, even after trying for months, now, to bulk up. I feel right now if I was in a confrontation to defend myself or, say, my girlfriend, my only recourse would be to lash out excessively and perhaps dangerously. Unrelated to this, I do enjoy exercise for how it makes me feel, and martial arts was something I had always considered but until recently didn't feel real impetus to push myself to finally try.

With this all in mind, I wanted to ask - given my build and location, what martial arts should I look into? In a cursory conversation with a friend who has taken part in MMA and Kickboxing for around 18 months he said maybe Jiu Jitsu, as someone with not a tremendous amount of raw physical strength, would suit me, but I wanted to hear additional options I could look into, to find a martial art that would really resonate with me and one I could comfortably engage with for the years required to become confident with it. 

Thank you for your thoughts and consideration.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 27, 2020)

Some sort of real grappling for handling scumbags would be the way to go.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 27, 2020)

Any of them just Pick one and go to it and see if you like it. If you don’t like it repeat first part


----------



## drop bear (Jun 27, 2020)

Otherwise as far as builds go. 

This is a friend of mine Jack Macklin. And at one point he was the best amateur fighter in Australia and New Zealand.

And redefines the concept of a stringbean.


----------



## Kralich (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank you for your replies - I really appreciate the advice! I'll be looking around this forum for more views and advice for beginners that, I hope, will be a push onto me finally taking this up.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 1, 2020)

Kralich said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name's David, though on the internet I go commonly by Kralich. I'm twenty years old and I've never really been a physical person, though since I was around fourteen I've done an exercise routine every day that I would increase in difficulty (at the moment, it's usually 1-2 sessions a day, each session includes lifting 5kg weights in each hand above my shoulders and head 40 times, a two and a half minute plank, 120 situps, and usually about 20-30 seconds of holding those weights out in a t-pose). Whilst I'm confident socially, physically I've always been worried about confrontation. I'm 6"6' (or two meters tall give or take a centimetre) but weigh 70kg, and live in the west end of London. My job at the moment is a junior manager in retail, which, in the cheap store I work at in the deprived borough I live in, results in very frequent aggressive confrontation being required with troublemakers in store. When it's verbal I can handle myself, but when it gets physical my confidence drops considerably and I either flail unsuccessfully or punch wildly and equally unsuccessfully given I don't have a lot of physical strength. I would say I'm pretty physically fit, and I have a good diet - I just don't have the metabolism to put on proper weight, even after trying for months, now, to bulk up. I feel right now if I was in a confrontation to defend myself or, say, my girlfriend, my only recourse would be to lash out excessively and perhaps dangerously. Unrelated to this, I do enjoy exercise for how it makes me feel, and martial arts was something I had always considered but until recently didn't feel real impetus to push myself to finally try.
> 
> ...



First off, welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy and keep up abreast of your training. Always exciting to hear about a persons journey.

I will use the old adage Location, Location, Location. Make a list of the schools/styles near you. Audit all of them; spend some real time. Take advantage of trial offers and such and get a real feel of the school, instructor, amenities and such. Talk to others in class and get a feel for their experience/impression of the school. 
You have an idea of what you want from a class so this may help you narrow the choices down. 
Don't be in a hurry. Make a plan and take your time and you will find what is right for you. 
Keep in touch.


----------



## Steve (Jul 1, 2020)

Kralich said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name's David, though on the internet I go commonly by Kralich. I'm twenty years old and I've never really been a physical person, though since I was around fourteen I've done an exercise routine every day that I would increase in difficulty (at the moment, it's usually 1-2 sessions a day, each session includes lifting 5kg weights in each hand above my shoulders and head 40 times, a two and a half minute plank, 120 situps, and usually about 20-30 seconds of holding those weights out in a t-pose). Whilst I'm confident socially, physically I've always been worried about confrontation. I'm 6"6' (or two meters tall give or take a centimetre) but weigh 70kg, and live in the west end of London. My job at the moment is a junior manager in retail, which, in the cheap store I work at in the deprived borough I live in, results in very frequent aggressive confrontation being required with troublemakers in store. When it's verbal I can handle myself, but when it gets physical my confidence drops considerably and I either flail unsuccessfully or punch wildly and equally unsuccessfully given I don't have a lot of physical strength. I would say I'm pretty physically fit, and I have a good diet - I just don't have the metabolism to put on proper weight, even after trying for months, now, to bulk up. I feel right now if I was in a confrontation to defend myself or, say, my girlfriend, my only recourse would be to lash out excessively and perhaps dangerously. Unrelated to this, I do enjoy exercise for how it makes me feel, and martial arts was something I had always considered but until recently didn't feel real impetus to push myself to finally try.
> 
> ...


Welcome.  Couple of recommendations.  First, pick something that you enjoy, and focus on fitness and health.  Being able to fight might be good to know, but that’s the last tool in your toolbox, and should only be in your own defense.

second, as a retail manager, I strongly advise you to remember that your life and the lives of your employees is far more valuable than anything a bad guy might steal.  The best way to prevent loss is to provide excellent service.  Also, work with your manager and DM to make sure you fully understand your store’s policies and follow them.  Not only will this help keep you safe, failing to do so may cost you your job.

third, BJJ is great fun, and you’ll never be more fit.  Judo is also good, and often less expensive.


----------



## jobo (Jul 1, 2020)

Kralich said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name's David, though on the internet I go commonly by Kralich. I'm twenty years old and I've never really been a physical person, though since I was around fourteen I've done an exercise routine every day that I would increase in difficulty (at the moment, it's usually 1-2 sessions a day, each session includes lifting 5kg weights in each hand above my shoulders and head 40 times, a two and a half minute plank, 120 situps, and usually about 20-30 seconds of holding those weights out in a t-pose). Whilst I'm confident socially, physically I've always been worried about confrontation. I'm 6"6' (or two meters tall give or take a centimetre) but weigh 70kg, and live in the west end of London. My job at the moment is a junior manager in retail, which, in the cheap store I work at in the deprived borough I live in, results in very frequent aggressive confrontation being required with troublemakers in store. When it's verbal I can handle myself, but when it gets physical my confidence drops considerably and I either flail unsuccessfully or punch wildly and equally unsuccessfully given I don't have a lot of physical strength. I would say I'm pretty physically fit, and I have a good diet - I just don't have the metabolism to put on proper weight, even after trying for months, now, to bulk up. I feel right now if I was in a confrontation to defend myself or, say, my girlfriend, my only recourse would be to lash out excessively and perhaps dangerously. Unrelated to this, I do enjoy exercise for how it makes me feel, and martial arts was something I had always considered but until recently didn't feel real impetus to push myself to finally try.
> 
> ...


i cant help thinking your strengh and muscle tone might increase if you uped the weight you lift, from 20lbs, to , i dont kbow, say 200 lb, at the veru least you should be looking to lift your own body weight, which is circa 160

here is a strengh building program which is guareenteed to make you considetably stronger  and most likely bigger,  but definitely  stronger,

it starts from where ever you are now, and builds progesivly but constantly, this time next year youl be throwing people out of the window

5/3/1: How to Build Pure Strength | T Nation


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 4, 2020)

Ya just try diffent all different martial arts and choose thats fits u


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Jul 5, 2020)

Some great advice already, but here's my opinion on which styles to learn:

Boxing and/or Muay Thai for striking; Wrestling, Judo or BJJ for grappling.

There are reasons why all of the MMA experts use and recommend some combination of the above.

Also, do your own research: YouTube is a great resource and my personal recommendations are Martial Arts Journey, Ramsey Dewey, Fight Commentary Breakdowns and some Joe Rogan clips, and there must also be countless threads on here with tips on how to differentiate a good school from a bad one.

With apologies to all TMA practitioners whose arts I didn't mention, from a former WT student.


----------

